# Forelocks Anyone?



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Our two young ones don't have really long forelocks, but our lead mare Angel's forelock covers her eyes...we call her 'sexy'


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

My horse's is longer than it looks, but it goes behind his ears after a ride


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

1) Rubes didn't have much of a forelock 

2) Penny's <3


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

This is Teddy..... as you can see he has plenty of hair lol










And this is my mare Bella... she's never had much forelock


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

For an appy, Spirit has a really nice forelock and tail.









Tahoe's is fairly puny but he's got a nice mane and tail:









Cody's is kind of small compared to his thick, drafty mane and amazing tail. When he was younger it seemed bigger. I think he grew but his forelock didn't!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Eve - 2 yr old Clyde/TB filly...this pic is from September and the end is tucked around the far side, it's *almost* to the nose band of her halter now!









Cinder - she just has a tiny poof. She's never really HAD a forelock, more like a little rat tail. LOL it's long-ish, but really scraggly...been using MTG and so far it's kinda working but since she's so dark and fluffy in winter, pics don't capture her hair well!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Rocky's is pretty nice..









Kainne's is good









Buddy's is kind of like your horse's though..


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Java doesn't have a very nice forelock.. His mane is long, but it's really thin. He barely has a tail, too. Poor guy doesn't have much going for him ):


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Wish I had pictures. My weanling looks like a curly bred, with his forelock and tail. Its soo funny.


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

Romeo's forelock is nice in my opinion. Enough to be pretty and braid easily!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Im so jealous, all of my past horses have had long flowy forelocks... Sigh*


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

This is Hotrod's forelock.. Hehe.
It is always in the same place no matter what.

I was thinking maybe it might grow out as he gets older.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Bart(first horse) has a wimpy one but I love him. Dozer(second one) has a LONG one compared to what Im use to... Sorry for the bad pics...


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

the first one is Chief the TWH gelding his forelock is pretty typical kinda long but it's thin

2nd is Carmen the QH hers is pretty i think it's perfect. decent length and thickness

3rd is Baby the Mustang hers is long and thick! along with her mane and tail andi it's a pain to keep thinned out.

4th is kitty the paint gelding. his is pretty wimpy right now as i cut it off because it was so unhealthy and tangled when i got him.

5th is snowflake the appaloosa. and of course hers is wimpy!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I should feel really bad about whacking Vida's off a few weeks ago
before


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Nah, don't feel bad, it still looks good.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I want Romeo's to be like Vida's but I don't think that is going to happen lol!
















Cecil and Kodee's forelocks








Minnie's (Hers is pretty long)








Bean's is dinky








No name: Hers is long if it didn't have burrs in it. (We will fix that when she gets home!)


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

I LOVE long forelocks!! XD 

I think Bella has really pretty forelock, it's long and thick! 









I think Mystic has the most beautiful forelock! This isn't such a great picture but it'll do.









Hope has one of the funniest forelocks ever! Its short, thick, and puffy! XD


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^^I love that last pic! lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha, most of mine have decent forelocks.

John, of course his is gonna be big, he's a Perch. Though it's a little hard to see cause he's all black.









Buck's was kinda dinky though his mane was really thick and would grow long (it was trimmed and thinned in this pic cause he was still being shown)









Denny's is short and poofy.









Dobe's mane, tail, and forelock are all nice and long. Hehe....mustang.









Koda is just downright ridiculous. His is too darn thick and long. I am thinking about thinning his mane down to about 10 inches.









Pokey's is kinda dinky but it seems to fit his personality.









Bessie is a blonde haired ?beauty? with the locks any woman would love to have LOL.









Jet had a pretty nice mane and tail.









Rafe's is still short and poofy right now but I have a feeling it is going to be crazy long and thick when he grows up.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Starlite's forelock:




















Dream's forelock (we call it alfalfa):









Braided:


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

haha. I love this. =) Here's my boy Diamond. He's part Morgan. Check out that forelock! :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Wish I could pull up the pictures of my last horse's forelock. He had the equivalent of 3 horses put together.

Here is my current guy


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Zeus has a pretty nice forelock.


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

Theres Romeo's sad excuse for a forelock.. Im braiding it so it can grow. D: I loooove long forelocks.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Flicka has a really thick mane, but not a really nice forelock; oh well, it makes it easier to braid\plait, because I probably won't have to really ever pull it! Hahaha



Skye, late yearling...she's got a decent one...


Blue...His is longish, but not really thick...


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

see our forlock?
or the lack of.... 
yeah it looks big in this photos compared to what it really looks like...


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Starlite has such a pretty face!!

Everyone has such nice horses


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Painted Hotrod said:


> Starlite has such a pretty face!!
> 
> Everyone has such nice horses


Thank you!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Poor Cocoa has never had much of a 'lock either. 









Toby doesnt have too shabby of a forelock... but he his biggest part is his rump. LOL









And Cherokee with his loooong luxurious hair. He makes me ill. LOL 
His mane, forelock and tail have continued to grow and grow since this. His forelock is now touching the bottom of his nose and his tail drags the ground. Its almost like this horse uses Rogaine! :shock:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've never cut Saro's I don't know why the hairdresser in me comes out with poor Vida. I think this is an older photo when she was just 2 yo


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow! thats amazing that its longer than this now. I'd go nuts with the scissors...Kidding! You must be feeding him right :lol:


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

i wish cutter's was longer, it has grown maybe an inch since this was taken, but not too much different


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, I love Cutter's ears. For some reason, I have always liked those little devil's horn ears that curve at the end.


----------

